# camping pics



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The trail pics don't do them justice, LOL. The people in the water are my dd and a grandchild.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty country! Great pictures! You look pretty relaxed to me...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing about those first two pics. 

If those pics don't do that trail justice then I've got a good idea on how bad it was, those pics show enough that even if it was level ground it would be tough to walk on.

Finishing with the river pics was perfect! I wouldn't mind having a run at that river myself. 

So, when do you all get together for another camping exploration? Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Very nice. Looks like there might be some good bass fishing there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope to go camping again with the kids. I would like to have my own abode whether it be a camper or tent. I am one of those people who like to "turn off" at night and go off to my personal space and veg. My grandkids appreciate that because they like to go off to their texting, LOL. But it was fun. But I miss my dog.

Dawg, I wish I could say there was bass fishing, we brought poles, but there was no fishing of anything longer than 3 inches. I've only eaten my own catch once and it was a weakfish that was really good. I'd love to catch a trout or bass. What a thrill. I love fishing and tubing. I can live without the steep hikes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

The Llano river might be better for bass or catfishing. That would be more towards Kerrville. ..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Llano. I will keep that in mind and ask SIL.


----------

